# Portable Router Table



## jeepman71 (Dec 17, 2008)

Good Morning All,

I am looking at buying a portable router table to mount a Frued FT1700 in. The table I am looking at the Frued RTP1000 ( I can't post the URL because I am a newby). Is anyone using this and what are your thoghts? The price on some of the different on line companies is about $200.00.

To find the table go to Frued . com and look in power tools at the router tables.

Thanks for the info.

Jim


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

*jeepman71 !!*

Well Jim I am not sure about the table, but your user name has me curious? My avatar was below and thus the Xplorx4 user name, I have had my jeep two times to Colorado and had a good time, mostly in the San Juan's. I lived there from 1967-1976 than to Wyoming. I sure did enjoy doing the trails, but there are none to do here in GA. I do miss that, and that is part of the reason I have gotten into woodworking. I would be interested in the origin of the "jeepman71".


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Jerry

Nice looking Jeep 

Are looking for a hard top for your Jeep, my son took his off and put on a rag top on,, it's been in the garage for about 60 days, he started to replace the clutch cly.and he got side tracked...in fact he has some of my tools   that I want back, I called him and said can I bring my tools over to your garage ?, and he said ,sure but why ? and I said I like have all my tools in one place ,,,hint ,hint   hahaha , I now got to a point with him and my other son, they need to sign out on the chart b/4 they take the tools home, This old man can sometimes forget who has the tools ..

======





xplorx4 said:


> Well Jim I am not sure about the table, but your user name has me curious? My avatar was below and thus the Xplorx4 user name, I have had my jeep two times to Colorado and had a good time, mostly in the San Juan's. I lived there from 1967-1976 than to Wyoming. I sure did enjoy doing the trails, but there are none to do here in GA. I do miss that, and that is part of the reason I have gotten into woodworking. I would be interested in the origin of the "jeepman71".


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The quality of the Freud table is surprisingly low. This is the one product from Freud I give a big thumbs down. My first choice is the Router workshop table from Oak Park, and my second choice for a portable table is the Kreg bench top model. Both are under $200 and worth checking out.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Mike,

Would you care to elaborate on what you did not like about the RTP1000?


----------



## jeepman71 (Dec 17, 2008)

Explorx4, I had a 71 cj that I bought to keep me busy in the garage about 15 years ago. Like every thing I do I went overboard, mass amounts of custom and alot of fun. Done Moab several times, Penrose a couple times and a bunch of others oround. Fun but expensive sport. Fuel costs and trail closures have put me in the same boat as you. When the shop time on the jeep dwindled my wife (very understanding and suportive woman when it comes to a man's childish side) said that if I didn't get another project and get out of her hair she would throw me out. Wood work just seemed natural and more expensive.

Thanks for the reply Mike. What do you find wrong with the Freud? I like many others took advantage of the 1702 and it conveneintly bolts to this table.


Thanks in for the good info.

Jim


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

The leg assembly on the RTP1000 looks rather spindly to me, rather like mounting a CJ5 on mountain-bike wheels. ;-)


----------



## jeepman71 (Dec 17, 2008)

Touche(sp) Ralph, I am going to go look at one today and see what it looks like. 

I use my two car garage for my shop and need to be able to park in it after I am done playing. I like the idea of folding this up and hanging it on the wall. I was also looking at the Bosch portable unit but it is almost double in price and the fence looks pretty cheesy.

Thanks for the replys
Jim


----------



## blurry (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm _very_ new to all this, so take my advice with a bottle of salt.

look at the Rockler - for the price it's the only one that comes with a metal insert which is conviniently pre-drilled. The stand has gotten good reviews for being solid, though not as pretty as say the bench dog. Also you can get inserts inexpensivly for the rockler which you will need to use guide bushings.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18031

The only major thing I heard on the Rockler is that the surface can chip on the edges because the laminate is thin.

Enjoy!


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

blurry said:


> look at the Rockler - for the price it's the only one that comes with a metal insert which is conviniently pre-drilled.


That's not quite accurate since the RTP1000 comes with a 1/4" aluminum insert that is drilled for the FT1700:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI guys

JUst a apples to apples thing 


======


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> HI guys
> 
> JUst a apples to apples thing
> 
> ...


Not exactly A-2-A since the Amazon pic still shows the phenolic insert in the RTP1000 and it has been shipping with an aluminum plate for over a year.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Check this one out...

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/ProjectsAndDesign/ProjectsAndDesignArticle.aspx?id=28007


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

George,

That looks like a cool design for a full size table that folds up to be compact.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks like the Freud table has a much nicer fence than the Peachtree.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Jim and Bob J

Hay Jim let's let these guys go at it and we'll talk jeeps. Mine is a 2002 sport, duel tops, the hard top is hanging from the ceiling just in front of the jeep, I have a 2.5" lift, rancho 9000 shocks, custom rocker guards 3/16 deck plate, skid plates every where needed, Warn HD9000 winch, off road tires (not on jeep now) BFG 32/11.5 muds mounted on black Rock-crawler rims, a Optima yellow top battery, front disconnect on anti sway bar, CB, Hi lift, heavy duty compressor to air tires back up and all the needed trail survival stuff. I've been to Moab and enjoyed it, As is said before, it's the San Juan's that I enjoy most. Black Bear is good, one way down these days, killed to many people going up. Two weeks before I was there three were killed when they went off of the third or fifth switchback from the top. Those switch backs are so tight even the small jeeps like ours have to back up to make it. Some day I will post some pics if I don't get flamed for doing it. Just watch for "hitting the high country"


You know why they call them Jeep's? "Just Empty Every Pocket". That is just about what woodworking is like if you let it be. Post pics some time guys.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

I think it is..but who needs a vac.port for portable router table ,,,and the hold down knobs, I took a hard look at the Freud table and I was not to impressed with the fence setup ..  Charles said it now ships with a Alum.plate that would be one more negative mark for me...  I just don't like to sand out the alum. marks off the wood..they do coat them but they still put the alum.marks on the projects in time.

=======


====


AxlMyk said:


> Looks like the Freud table has a much nicer fence than the Peachtree.


----------



## blurry (Jan 14, 2009)

Charles M said:


> That's not quite accurate since the RTP1000 comes with a 1/4" aluminum insert that is drilled for the FT1700:


I stand corrected


----------

